

Bringing encryption to a piece of paper - greghck
http://steno.io/

======
azinman2
While it might be "secure" in terms of recovering plain text, it certainly
reads as suspicious spam.

"Why hello there hacker news" gets converted to "hulkier theretofore.
simplistically earls swinishly hosepipe disallowances"

